# Potencia del soldador



## danith72 (Oct 21, 2009)

Hola a todo el mundo!! Tengo un soldador JBC 14S de 11W que lo tuve que usar para soldar componetes SMD 0805, pero es muy poca potencia. He probado el soldador en otra placa y no derrite el estaño.

¿Que potencia máxima me recomendáis? Por ejemplo para derretir el estaño de una placa base de pc u otra cosa. ¿35W esta bien? ¿60W es mucho?

Necesito consejo

Un saludoooooooo y gracias por leer esto


----------



## demianel (Oct 21, 2009)

Hola, yo toda la vida use uno de 40W para todo. A lo sumo en cables gruesos que utilizo uno de 100W del tipo "pistola". Saludos.


----------



## gca (Oct 21, 2009)

Hola.
Para integrados o componentes sensibles a la temperatura usa de 30W y para lo de mas de 40W.

Saludos


----------



## danith72 (Oct 22, 2009)

¿Que os parece un soldador de 25W?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 22, 2009)

danith72 dijo:


> ¿Que os parece un soldador de 25W?



Yo tengo un soldador marca GOOT de 25 watts y es el que uso para el 80% de las soldaduras tanto en PCB como conectores y cables de grosor "mediano". Para tareas un poco mas pesadas tengo uno de 30 watts que derrite cualquier cosa. Si te sirve de ejemplo....

Recordá que todo depende de la calidad del soldador. Es preferible gastar mas y comprar uno bueno, que va a tener mayor duración y rendimiento, antes que gastar en un de regular calidad que te va a traer problemas al corto plazo.

Acá tenes las fotos para que veas: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/members/ezavalla/albums/mis-herramientas/105-mis-soldadores.jpg


----------



## gca (Oct 22, 2009)

Recordá también ponerle una buena punta que ayuda mucho.

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Oct 23, 2009)

Buenas,
Yo tengo el JBC 30S de 25W y si cuidas la punta, corta el estaño como si fuese una espada laser atravesando el cuerpo de un jedai, en serio, yo solo he tenido este y funciona que da gusto. Te lo recomiendo.

Saludos!


----------



## danith72 (Oct 24, 2009)

Graciass a todo el mundo!!Me he comprado el de 25 W, es cierto que para soldadura en la que viene un pegoton de estaño tarda un poquito, pero me sirve.

El dependiente me dijo que tardaba más en calentarse que el JBC, pero que calienta igual y derrite igual.

Muchas gracias

adiosssssss


----------



## nando143 (Ago 30, 2014)

Hola a todos. Se me ocurrió hacer este tema sobre los soldadores que usamos. Supongo que nuestros pcb y la integridad de los componentes se verán en mayor o menor medida afectados con respecto al soldador que utilizemos.
 Yo tengo 2 soldadores, uno es tipo lapiz de 60w y otro es de la marca dowen pagio tipo vesubio de 100w.
El de 100w trae un led que cuando apretas el gatillo se enciende y te permite ver lo que estaa soldando con mejor claridad, calienta muy rapido...por algo le dicen soldador instantaneo.
Tiene la desventaja de que la punta es un poco gruesa y para hacer soldadura chicas y juntas se corre el riesgo de hacer puente. Otr desventaja que tiene es que el mango es liviano y la parte de arribsa es pesado y eso incomoda un poco ademas de que se pierde un poco de presicoon.

Por cierto, solo se puede mantener apretado el gatillo no mas dd 10 segundos.

Bueno, alguien usa este tipo de soldador? Que recomendacion puede hacer? Yo lo veo poco practico para circuitos muy comprimidos o donde solo se requiere un pelin de estaño.

Saludos


----------



## Scooter (Ago 30, 2014)

Yo tengo uno de 30W que se me hace enorme y uno de 7W
Uno de 15 me parece lo ideal.


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 30, 2014)

Si, conviene tener 2  o 3, en tu caso falta uno de precisión.
Así como también puede ser muy útil una pistola de calor.


----------



## nando143 (Ago 30, 2014)

Tengo uno de "precision" que es el de lapiz aunque ahora se quemó.
Nunca habia escuchado lo de la pistola de calor ¿derrite el estaño?
Por cierto ¿ que hay de cierto de que el soldador puede arruinar un transistor o integrado con la corriente misma del soldador? Yo por las dudas surldo cuando esya caliente y desenchufado de la red electrica


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 30, 2014)

En este enlace, *el rey julien *explica como reparar esos viejos soldadores, y como se puede hacer una estación de soldado.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/cuanto-nicrome-debo-usar-resistencia-soldador-118018/

Y sí, la pistola de calor funde el estaño, pero hay que saberla usar, porque de lo contrario te puede destruir la placa, por ejemplo levantandote las pistas.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ago 30, 2014)

nando143 dijo:
			
		

> Tengo uno de "precision" que es el de lapiz aunque ahora se quemó.
> Nunca habia escuchado lo de la pistola de calor ¿derrite el estaño?
> Por cierto ¿ que hay de cierto de que el soldador puede arruinar un transistor o integrado con la corriente misma del soldador? Yo por las dudas surldo cuando esya caliente y desenchufado de la red electrica



Es más probable que los transistores se dañen por el exceso de calor, por eso cada fabricante en su hoja de datos especifica cuánto calor y por cuanto tiempo puede soportar el dispositivo al soldarlo, no hay de ignorar ése dato 

Sobre el soldador, conviene también tener una punta muy fina y un rollito de soldadura igualmente delgada. Yo tengo un soldador de 60W con dimmer para ajustar temperatura 

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 31, 2014)

ya llevo tiempo usando mi estación de soldado casera,
hasta el momento no logre quemar resistencia de ningún soldador recuperado.
el soldador común de 40 wat solo lo uso cuando tengo que reparar algo fuera del taller



por si alguno quiere armar una estación de soldado clone, (a este no lo arme yo)
 hay que comprar el soldador y armar el controlador 
el pcb hay que imprimirlo a la escala correcta


----------



## nando143 (Ago 31, 2014)

Muy buen link con lo de la  estacion de soldado.
¿Pero como funciona esa estacion?
Mi teoría es que cuando llega a la temperatura deseada, corta la tension y cuando baja la temperatura vuelve a cerrar el circuito para que tenga tensión.

Yo estaba haciendo eso el día que se quemó mi soldador, es decir, lo conectaba al toma corrientes, cuando calentaba lo desenchufaba y soldaba, cuando le costaba a la punta derretir el estaño volvía a conectar el soldador hasta que calentara, y así era el ciclo.
Después dejo de calentar y murió.
¿De tanto enchufar/desenchufar se habrá quemado?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 31, 2014)

si puede ser ,a mi los que se me quemaron o fueron porque se cayeron al piso o luego de usarlo lo mas bien ya al otro dia no funcionaban


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ago 31, 2014)

Hace tiempo en un negocio que se dedica a vender equipos de soldado weller vi un poster con algunos consejos para hacer un correcto uso de nuestros soldadores, estoy buscando la imagen en internet pero no la hallo , pero recuerdo un consejo relativo a la pregunta:

-NO apagar y prender el cautin continuamente, sobre todo en líneas de producción; es preferible bajar la temperatura del soldador y dejarlo así si es que la estación tiene graduador de temperatura, esto dará mayor durabilidad a la punta


----------



## EdoNork (Sep 1, 2014)

La potencia del soldador requerida depende de cada uso en particular.
Supongamos que tenemos una resitencia de pull-down.
Uno de sus extremos estará conectado a la línea de datos correspondiente, que será de poca anchura. Ese extremo se desoldará muy muy fácilmente con casi cualquier soldador.
El otro extremo de la resistencia irá conectada a tierra. Y ésta puede venir de otra pequeña pista o de un gran plano de masa. Y aquí es cuando empiezan los problemas. En las conexiones a planos de masa ésta actúa como un gran disipador, que necesita de mucha energía (potencia sel soldador) para alcanzar la temperatura adecuada de fusión.
Así que la respuesta a tu pregunta es "depende".
La buena solución es una estación de soldadura, que controlará la temperatura seleccionada y aplicará mayor o menor potencia en fución de qué se esté soldando/desoldando.
En su defecto un par de soldadores, uno de baja/media potencia y uno de gran potencia para aquellos casos especiales como el comentado.

Un saludo.


----------



## sergiot (Sep 1, 2014)

Yo utilizo uno de dos potencias, 30W normal y presionando el gatillo se va a 110W.

Los soldadores críticos que solían tener problemas con los componentes eras los viejos vesubios, estos generaban campos electromagnéticos ya que se basa en poner en corto circuito el secundario de un pseudo-transformador, cuando se tenía que soldar transistores del tipo fet o chips de los primeros cmos, se tenía que desconectar de la red para no quemarlos, cosa que no sucede con los resistivos, aunque yo cuando debo desoldar el puente de las ópticas de cd o DVD, desconecto el soldador por las dudas.

Los impresos de los mother de pc son muy gruesos y se necesita mucha potencia para poder soldar bien, ojo que si no se aplica la cantidad de calor suficiente, el estaño se "pega" en ves de soldarse.


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 1, 2014)

Daniel Meza dijo:


> Hace tiempo en un negocio que se dedica a vender equipos de soldado weller vi un poster con algunos consejos para hacer un correcto uso de nuestros soldadores, estoy buscando la imagen en internet pero no la hallo , pero recuerdo un consejo relativo a la pregunta:
> 
> -NO apagar y prender el cautin continuamente, sobre todo en líneas de producción; es preferible bajar la temperatura del soldador y dejarlo así si es que la estación tiene graduador de temperatura, esto dará mayor durabilidad a la punta



*Tiene su lógica.*
La cobertura de la punta es dura,
dura = rígida, 
rígida = frágil.
Todo metal al calentarse se dilata, y al enfriarse se contrae, *esto provoca *en materiales rígidos (como el recubrimiento de la punta) *microfisuras *que con la repetición se vuelven fisuras y hacen que se desprenda el recubrimiento.

Una vez caído el recubrimiento, la punta tiene los minutos de uso contados.


----------



## larukuinsane (Jul 5, 2016)

hola a todos, estoy pensando comprar un cautin de 30w para desoldar powers mosfets de una motherboard o pcb de gpu, y me preguntaba si seria suficiente o tal vez deberia optar por uno de 40w?. 
Ya he intentado hacerlo con un cautin goot de 20w y si bien pude levantar las patitas (sufriendo x.x), el cuerpo principal es el que se hace imposible. 
Un ejemplo del mosfet http ://datasheetspdf.com/PDF/K4213/815373/1
gracias!


----------



## cuervobrujo (Jul 5, 2016)

Lo ideal es con aire caliente pero...hay que comprar equipos mas caros.
yo ya desoldé varios de esos, con uno de 30w lo calienta mucho, sale... pero tenes riesgo de estrés de temperatura. y quemar pistas ,
con uno de 40w ya es demasiado pero, si al de 40 le colocas un diodo en serie, te baja la temperatura entre 150 y 180°C para sacarlo sin riesgo de quemar nada, y de paso te queda un cautin con doble temp.
Si al de 30w le haces lo mismo con el diodo, vas a tardar lo mismo que el de 20 que tenes 
agregale un 1N4007 en serie con el + del cautin 
lo ideal es que regules la temperatura. en el foro hay muchos post que hablan de lo mismo.


----------



## Cdma System (Jul 5, 2016)

Si al dee 40w le colocas un diodo le va a servir menos que uno de 30w


----------



## cuervobrujo (Jul 5, 2016)

por eso dije que entre 150°C y 180°C , eso depende de a que soldador le pones el diodo. 
y que placa estas desoldando. yo por lo menos no tuve problemas hasta ahora. eso si con las placas de impresoras si, cuesta sacarlos. por lo menos las HP. hay que agregar estaño y luego volver a calentar. y mas si son doble capa.
antes con la punta de cobre si,daba problemas sacarlos,  pero ahora con la punta ceramica fina,salen en segundos. 
tendria que comprase un soldador de 40W con temp. regulable. o hacer un dimmer y listo.


----------



## larukuinsane (Jul 5, 2016)

Bueno pensaba comprar un Goot de 30w, pero tal vez sea mejor comprar una chinita como esta  

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MPE-420026937-estacion-para-soldar-takema-modelo-zd-99-_JM_

sale a $18.00 usd aprox.


----------



## palurdo (Jul 5, 2016)

Yo los mosfets de las PCB los desueldo con un soplete a llama viva. Aún no se me ha quemado ninguno (por eso no, por otras cosas si), eso si, el soplete tipo lapiz a uno 20cm de distancia con llama intermedia y haciendo circuitos en el aire par ir calentándolo. Con mucho cuidado la placa no la dañas. Con menos cuidado la placa la dañas pero si es para canibalizar entonces da lo mismo. Antes de ponerse a lo loco conviene hacer prueba en placas de desecho, para tomar el pulso.


----------



## cuervobrujo (Jul 5, 2016)

larukuinsane dijo:


> Bueno pensaba comprar un Goot de 30w, pero tal vez sea mejor comprar una chinita como esta
> http: //articulo.mercadolibre.com.pe/MPE-420026937-estacion-para-soldar-takema-modelo-zd-99-_JM
> sale a $18.00 usd aprox.


Dicen que funciona bien, generalmente tienen un dimmer adentro y el cautin de la publicacion es de 58W cuidandolo, deberia durar mucho  y si viene con esa punta mejor.


----------



## larukuinsane (Jul 7, 2016)

cuervobrujo dijo:


> Dicen que funciona bien, generalmente tienen un dimmer adentro y el cautin de la publicacion es de 58W cuidandolo, deberia durar mucho  y si viene con esa punta mejor.



Pucha al final me estoy inclinando por una estacion de soldadura jajaja. Obvio una chinita para empezar, pero hay tantos modelos X__X 

Me estoy animando por una Ya xun 702, tiene pistola de calor y tambien para cautin. Usa controles analogos (q me parece mejor). La otra opcion seria comprarme ese Takema que puse en el mensaje anterior y buscar una estacion de aire caliente pero no se cual es la ventaja de tener el cautin y el aire caliente por separado.


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 7, 2016)

larukuinsane dijo:


> Pucha al final me estoy inclinando por una estacion de soldadura jajaja. Obvio una chinita para empezar, pero hay tantos modelos X__X
> 
> Me estoy animando por una Ya xun 702, tiene pistola de calor y tambien para cautin. Usa controles analogos (q me parece mejor). La otra opcion seria comprarme ese Takema que puse en el mensaje anterior y buscar una estacion de aire caliente pero no se cual es la ventaja de tener el cautin y el aire caliente por separado.
> 
> https://http2.mlstatic.com/S_273311-MLV20547844926_012016-O.jpg​



Que, llegado el caso, podrías recurrir a ambos a la vez.

Soldadura muy fuerte, sumada a disipador grande(que te enfría), calientas el disipador con la pistola, y luego la punta tiene menos trabajo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 7, 2016)

el disipador no se calienta, si da problemas ,primero se quita el tornillo del componente y se separa del disipador
luego se desuelda asi de  fácil


----------



## cuervobrujo (Jul 7, 2016)

creo que lo que quiso decir Yosimiro es si querés sacar el disipador solo, de la placa. Especialmente los que vienen en los CRT.Que están soldados a la placa.
A mi costo casi una hora sacarlos con el de 40W.Cuando Calentas de un lado, se enfria del otro...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 7, 2016)

haaa si para eso si,¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## cirex (May 23, 2019)

Buenos días/tardes/noches estimados/as. 

Mi nombre es Ciro, y bueno,  soy principiante en esto de la Electrónica. 
La cuestión que me trae a unirme a este foro y preguntar lo que está en el título es la siguiente: 

El día de hoy me compré un soldador tipo lápiz (nada profesional, me lo compré en una casa de Electricidad de mi ciudad) que es de 30 a 40W y la situación es que quería uno para poder soldar componentes electrónicos. 
El problema, radica en que por lo que pude leer, se utilizan soldadores de máximo 30W para electrónica y el mío, como dije, va de 30 a 40. 
¿Por qué no me compré uno de menor potencia?, la razón es que mi ciudad no es una GRAN ciudad, es pequeña para ser honesto y en las pocas casas de electricidad que hay, solo tenían arriba de 30. Entonces decidí comprarme ese que más se acercaba a lo que quería y ya. 

Pero, las preguntas que quería hacerles, son las siguientes: ¿Servirá este soldador de esa potencia para soldar componentes electrónicos como resistencias, cables, transistores, etc? ¿no se tostarán?. ¿Qué pasa, si por ejemplo, se me rompe un auricular? ¿Podré tratar de arreglarlo con el soldador comprado?.

Espero puedan tener respuestas a estas preguntas de un newbie en este basto mundo de la electrónica. 

Disculpen las molestias, 
Cirex/Ciro.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 23, 2019)

Un soldador de 40 W Si es de buena calidad NO es demasiado.

¿ Que significa esto ?
Si el soldador es malo, la aleación de la resistencia NO ajusta su valor con la temperatura y calienta en exceso llegando a temperaturas peligrosas para los componentes electrónicos.
Si es de buena calidad, llega a una temperatura y se mantiene ahí


----------



## cirex (May 23, 2019)

Hola Fogonazo, gracias por responder.

Para ser más específico, el soldador es chino y es un JA-3030/40. Supongo que eso ya me da un indicio acerca de lo que puede llegar a pasar, ¿no?.

Gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 23, 2019)

cirex dijo:


> Espero puedan tener respuestas a estas preguntas de un newbie en este basto mundo de la electrónica.


El peligro que veo es tu posible falta de experiencia con el soldador.
Todos hemos pasado por eso y en verdad vale la pena invertir tiempo y estaño en aprender a soldar rapido y seguro. De esa forma vas a poder soldar con cualquier potencia y siempre te van a resultar soldaduras razonablemente buenas.
La calidad del soldador es muy importante pero tambien lo es la habilidad de quien lo usa.


----------



## cirex (May 23, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El peligro que veo es tu posible falta de experiencia con el soldador.
> Todos hemos pasado por eso y en verdad vale la pena invertir tiempo y estaño en aprender a soldar rapido y seguro. De esa forma vas a poder soldar con cualquier potencia y siempre te van a resultar soldaduras razonablemente buenas.
> La calidad del soldador es muy importante pero tambien lo es la habilidad de quien lo usa.



Perfecto entonces *Dr. Zoidberg*, duda despejada. ¡A practicar entonces!. 

¿Con qué me recomendarías empezar a practicar?. 

Saludos.

_Y mil disculpas si la pregunta no estaba publicada en el thread correcto. La verdad es que no busqué bien. _


----------



## Fogonazo (May 23, 2019)

Tal como dice el *Dr "Z"* el soldador es importante, pero siempre dependerá de la mano que lo empuña.
Un soldador de mas potencia permite soldaduras más rápidas y mas repetitivas.

Podrías realizar una prueba para intentar determinar si el soldador se "Va de temperatura" dejándolo conectado y quieto (Sin tocar) unos 30 minutos, si transcurridos estos, el soldador se puso todo negro 

Podrías comenzar a practicar con placas de impresos que ya no sirvan, re-soldando o desmontando componentes como para ir _*"Tomando la mano"*_


----------



## cirex (May 23, 2019)

Mil gracias, chicos. ¡Qué cracks que son!. 
A empezar entonces. 

Saludos.


----------

